# Reptile shops in Kings Lynn



## STmatt (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi, im just wondering if anyone knows of a good reptile shop in kings lynn area. All im after is some frozen mice. If its of any help to anyone I know a qualified exotic vet has just moved into the downham market area, which is awesome.


----------



## williamsom (Feb 24, 2009)

theres a shop in wisbech centre if thats any good


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi mate,

There are a few around or near kings lynn.

You have Kings lynn koi which isnt the best shop out there but does have rep stuff in.
Pets at home are now doing reps and rep equipment aswell as food.
There are a couple of shops in Wisbech and then further afield, if you need any more info just drop me a pm mate ok.

Jon


----------

